# Dog Shows



## maltese-luvr (Nov 3, 2006)

Have you ever been on some dog show?How was results of your maltese?Post some photos from dog shows.
I will post photo of Paper Man Mary Even,he is the most prized dog of the world!!!

His prizes,titles and other are:

Multichampion – PAPER MAN MARY EVAN 

Interchampion

Junior Champion

Czech republic 
Poland 



Champion Czech republic  
Russia 
Austria 
Hungary 
Poland 
Luxembourg 
Croatia 
Germany 
Slovakia 
Yugoslavia 
Romania 
Bosnia 
Moldova 
Malta 
Bulgaria 
Cyprus 
Slovenia 
Estonia 
Macedonia 
Latvia 
Lithuania 
Finland 
Belorussia 
Israel 
Sweden 
Denmark 
Greece 
Switzerland 
Baltic Ch. 
Nordic Ch.



Club Champion

Czech republic 
Germany 
Slovakia 
Moravia - Silesian Club Czech rebublic 

Grand Champion

Hungary 
Slovakia 
Romania 

Show Champion

Hungary 

Bundessieger, Winner of Latvia 2004, Verbanssieger
Champion of Champions - Absolute winner Czech republic 2004
Champion of Champions Czech republic 2002, 2003 - winner IX. Group
Champion of Champions Romania 2003, Champion of Champions Poland 2005 - 3 BIS


198 x CAC 
107 x CACIB 
158 x BOB 
37 x BOG 
27 x Res.BOG 
14 x BIS 
12 x Res.BIS 
17 x Club winner (CZ,D,CH,PL,SR,A,H) 
13 x National winner


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

well well what a star, congrates.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

WOW.....where is this Malt? Who is his owner? Beautiful!


----------



## maltese-luvr (Nov 3, 2006)

That maltese live in Czech (Europe).His owner is Monica (I forgon last name).Their web site is www.maltez.cz


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> That maltese live in Czech (Europe).His owner is Monica (I forgon last name).Their web site is www.maltez.cz[/B]




*enJOY!
Melanie</span>*


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

What a stunning dog!!! Wow!!!


----------

